# Venetian shoe cream...



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

According to Horween, this is the stuff to use on cordo.

Anyone have any experience with this product?

ASF


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

*shoe cream*



ASF said:


> According to Horween, this is the stuff to use on cordo.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this product?
> 
> ASF


I do not agree because Alden recommends to use only wax and not cream on shell cordovan shoes


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Mcarthur (Tom even),

What wax do you apply to your #8's. Also the cigar color?

I broke down and polished my LHS over the weekend--even dressed the soles. I used some cream I had on hand from Mephisto. 

*Jamgood forced my hand after seeing that nasty looking pair he posted last week---still having bad dreams.

Allen


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

Venetian cream is not a "shoe cream" in strict sense of the word. So Horween may be right. I use Venetian cream on patent leather only - shell cordovan gets treated with appropriate waxes (mainly from Alden), #8 for #8, brown for cigar and ravello, and Kiwi mid tan for whiskey.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

*polishing shoes*



Allen said:


> Mcarthur (Tom even),
> 
> What wax do you apply to your #8's. Also the cigar color?
> 
> ...


Allen-
I recommend that you should use Alden color 8 cordovan for shell cordovan in either color 8 or cigar
Do not use cream polish.


----------



## wrecklesseric2 (Sep 24, 2006)

*Reconciling Allen Edmonds and Alden Shell Cordovan Care Recommendations*

I have searched the forum as best I can and can't get comfort on this issue so I've decide to pose the question included in the title of this post.

I have a pair of Allen Edmonds Leeds Black Shell Cordovan shoes. When I received the shoes (as a most lovely gift from my dad) he included allen edmonds black shell cordovan shoe cream. I have used the cream periodically, but I am not happy with how the shoe doesn't "take" the cream well and it's a big mess and also with the buildup I've had.

Allen Edmonds of course recommends that you use their cream.

I look a leap of faith and with a warm microfiber cloth I rubbed off the buildup - I hope that was not a mistake.

I am receiving a second pair of shell shoes (lovely split toe blutcher ALDEN in #8, again from my generous father) and I see no reason to not just use alden's branded #8 polish and be done with it on those new shoes.

What I want to know is,

1. Why the two methods when it seems quite well established on this board that the same horween shell ends up in both types of shoes?

2. Shouldn't I go ahead and use Alden black cordovan polish on my Allen Edmonds shoes?

3. Will the new legislation on the ban of slaughtering horses for meat in the US affect the supply of shell?

Thanks!


----------



## geojohn (Aug 17, 2005)

wrecklesseric2 said:


> II have a pair of Allen Edmonds Leeds Black Shell Cordovan shoes. When I received the shoes (as a most lovely gift from my dad) he included allen edmonds black shell cordovan shoe cream. I have used the cream periodically, but I am not happy with how the shoe doesn't "take" the cream well and it's a big mess and also with the buildup I've had.


I use the AE Cordovan Shoe Care Cream on my AE shell cordovan shoes (burgundy, no black), and haven't noticed any mess. I use very little, so that may have something to do with it. I've never felt the need to use polish. Here's what Allen-Edmonds recommends specifically:

"To remove any residue in areas where the shoe flexes, and to maintain the natural handsome look of the leather, simply brush cordovan footwear with a horsehair brush or wipe with a soft cotton flannel cloth. Polish occasionally using Allen-Edmonds cordovan care cream to maintain a rich color. From time to time, use a black polish to enhance the look of the leather."


----------



## fairway (Sep 23, 2006)

There is no better wax than Kelly's. I have used it for years on my shell cordavans with no ill effects.


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

*I'm a Believer*



ASF said:


> According to Horween, this is the stuff to use on cordo.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this product?
> 
> ASF


I bought a pair of Alden shell cordovan penny loafers from Mark Shale in Chicago in the mid-80s. The store was promoting shell cordovan and had one of the Horweens (the tannery is also in Chicago) on hand to talk about shell. He, in turn, had supplied a brief film about the production of cordovan, which was playing on a tv monitor in the shoe department. In the film, the elder Horween recommended Venetian Creme, the younger Horween recommended Venetian Creme, and, when I bought the shoes, they gave me a bottle of Venetian Creme.

Since that day, I've used Venetian Creme on the Alden LHS as well as the Brooks penny loafer and tassel loafer. I am completely sold and recommend it without reservation.

ps: I also use Kiwi saddle soap to remove dirt, salt, etc.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

*venetian shoe cream*



ROI said:


> I bought a pair of Alden shell cordovan penny loafers from Mark Shale in Chicago in the mid-80s. The store was promoting shell cordovan and had one of the Horweens (the tannery is also in Chicago) on hand to talk about shell. He, in turn, had supplied a brief film about the production of cordovan, which was playing on a tv monitor in the shoe department. In the film, the elder Horween recommended Venetian Creme, the younger Horween recommended Venetian Creme, and, when I bought the shoes, they gave me a bottle of Venetian Creme.
> 
> Since that day, I've used Venetian Creme on the Alden LHS as well as the Brooks penny loafer and tassel loafer. I am completely sold and recommend it without reservation.
> 
> ps: I also use Kiwi saddle soap to remove dirt, salt, etc.


In the material that comes in your shoe box from Alden it states that for shell cordovan shoes it recommends paste wax.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

^ Or of course you could just buy a new pair when it's time for a wax. (wink)

Allen


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

mcarthur said:


> In the material that comes in your shoe box from Alden it states that for shell cordovan shoes it recommends paste wax.


That may be good, too. I haven't tried it.

You'd think that after decades of loyalty to the product, I'd have memorized the name. Venetian Shoe Cream, not Creme.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

*venetian shoe cream*



Allen said:


> ^ Or of course you could just buy a new pair when it's time for a wax. (wink)
> 
> Allen


Allen-
That is a great suggestion. I usually buy a new pair when heels are needed (winks)


----------

